# Does your city's skyscrapers have a 13th floor?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Does your city's skyscrapers have a 13th floor?

I was in Manila weeks back and I visited some friends who's working in one of those Makati office towers.

I noticed that they don't have 13th floor in any Manila building. I think it's because it's an unlucky number.

In Hong Kong, there are some buildings that have 13th floor and there are other that don't. But there are other buildings in HK that don't have any floor that has the no.4 in it.

How about your city? Does your city have 13th floor in your buildings?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yes they have.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

The ones here in Miami never seem to, but in Boston I used to live on the 13th floor


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

The condo, my uncle is living doesn't. Its in Toronto.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

how can you not have a 13th floor if the building is taller than that?


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm in Chicago. I live on 14 and my downstairs neighbors are, in fact, on 13. I've checked and there is even a unit #1313. And to top it all off, the zip code in the neighborhood ends in 13. So, brace yourself, if scared of 13's.


----------



## Fly Pan Am (Nov 21, 2004)

"I'm staying at a hotel and it doesn't have a 13th floor 'cause of superstition. But c'mon, you people on the fourteenth floor, you know what floor you're really on. What room are you in? 1401. No you're NOT! Jump out of the window, you will die EARLIER!"

RIP Mitch


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Toronto doesnt have a thirteenth floor. When i first moved here it was really weird but you get used to it. And yes it is because of superstition that thirteen is unlucky.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah they do in Buenos Aires. In fact.. the majority of the residential buildings have 13 floors. (thousands...)


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

No thirteen floor in Montreal...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I was looking at the elevator in Manila. It's like 11-12-14, no thirteen!


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

All buildings in KL that I've been in have 13th floor. Some do not have 4th or 14th or 24th but to the #4 sounds like death in Chinese. Usually these floors are labelled as 3A, 13A or 23A respectively


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

Well... the building that I live in HK does not have 13th floor or any floor that ends in 4 (sounds like death in chinese). so it goes like:
1....12..15.....23..25...33..35......43..45..............52


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I noticed that when I was visiting my ex-girlfriend in Tung Chung. She lives in Coastal Skyline and the block where she lived didn't have a 13th floor nor any floor that ends with a 4!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

The Arch even skipped 40~49.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

So if someone in HK say he lives in 60-storey building, it in fact has 44 floors?

In poland of course all numbers are used. W dont believe in prejudices (at least not so much to change floor numbering).


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Dang makes labelling floors so messy!


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

As we're not superstitious too, all buildings in Western Europe have a 13th floor and floors with a 4.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some people can be really superstitious! But not me!


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

There are no 13th floors to the living because HELL LIES THERE!


----------



## johnz88 (Feb 19, 2005)

every building over 13 floors has a 13th floor they just didn't number the floor 13 but 14, imo they're all crazy


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I think all buildings in the US have a 13th floor.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm not superstitious, I would stay in room 13 on floor 13, walk on friday 13th under ladders


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

effer said:


> I think all buildings in the US have a 13th floor.


Really? My mom used to work in downtown Chicago and she said all the buildings she's worked in never had a 13th floor. It went 11, 12, 14, and so on.

At our hotel, we have 27 rooms, but no room 13. There's every number from #1 - #28 except for 13. Same for all the hotels in our town. Strange, but whatever.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

In Chicago the only buildings(i'm pretty sure anyways) that has a 13th floor is 860-880 Lakeshore Drive because Mies insisted on it.


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

^^ Uh, Mies was big and all, but not that big. Floor 13 is not a rarity in Chicago. Plenty of 13th floor workers and dwellers.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

i never realised that alot of buildings dont have a 13th floor! 

how many 13 story buildings are there?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I thought it's only in the US where they don't have a 13th floor... 

Anyway - if it's named or not, the 13th is EXISTING anyway - you can call a dog's excrement Spaghetti Bolognese but you still wouldn't eat it :lol:

Other question is: what is the FIRST floor in your country? Here it's the first upper floor... so what would be the 13th anyway?


----------

